# New Toy Camera G-Vision Monitor



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

I received my new G-Vision monitor today to go along with my Ridgid camera and I couldn't be happier. I was going back and forth between buying the Ridgid CS10, CS6 or the G-Vision. I chose the G-Vision because of the multiple current owners who testified about it's durability and because of the claims that you can still see the picture in direct sunlight. 

As you can see in this picture, I have the monitor screen pointing directly into the sun. The white dot you see in the middle is actually the sun and this picture really does not do a lot of justice because the picture quality in person is a lot better/clearer.

I've had the benefit of using both the CS10 and CS6 as a friend of mine owns both and I can tell you comparing this G-Vision over those monitors, it just has the "feel" of being over engineered compared to Ridgid. I hope I'm right as time will only tell!


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

Here is a video where he's throwing the monitor across the parking lot to illustrate it's durability.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Qiute impressive. Direct sunlight was always an issue when using those monitors.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Does this work with any Ridgid camera reel?


----------



## 1929chrysler (Jul 10, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> Does this work with any Ridgid camera reel?


Yes... It comes with a conversion cord where one end fits the Ridgid camera and the other end fits the G-Vision monitor. I believe they make conversion cords to fit other makes of cameras as well.


----------

